# Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz Pflicht?



## Flo5589 (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Gewässerwarte,

ich benötige mal euren Rat bzw. eure Hilfe. 

ich war dieses Jahr auf dem Gewässerwartelehrgang zur Theorie in Starnberg......

dort lernte ich nochmals deutlich das für Fischbesatz die Gewässer zu sperren sind. Laut Fischereigesetz in Bayern gilt hier für offene Gewässer eine Sperrfrist von zwei Wochen und für Angelteiche von vier Wochen. 

Wie es so ist heutzutage man kennt ja viele auch aus anderen Vereinen und als ich mich mit anderen Anglern / Kollegen über dieses Thema austauschte machte ich eine erschreckente Erkenntniss. Es gibt durchaus noch viele Vereine die z.B. den Karpfenbesatz im Herbst nicht wirklich richtig anzeigen bzw. das Gewässer dafür sperren. Da wird einfach jeden Samstag ein anderes Gewässer besetzt.....

Ich hab da gar nicht im Detail dann nachgebohrt weil ich ja noch zu den frischgebackenen "Gewässerwarten" gehören. Erhebe da mal das Wort gegen einen alt eingesessenen eines anderen Vereins der seit Jahrzenten die Fische schon so besetzt..... da hast du keine Chance..... zum Glück hab ich die Probleme nicht im eigenen Verein da läuft es besser. 

Aber was ich mich Frage wird das mit dem Besetzen allgemein so locker gesehen oder hab ich da irgendwas in der Woche Theorie verpasst? Das das nicht schärfer kontrolliert wird?

Gruß


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Hallo,

ja, das wird allgemein sehr locker gesehen und wäre auch schwierig zu kontrollieren.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Flo5589 schrieb:


> dort lernte ich nochmals deutlich das für Fischbesatz die Gewässer zu sperren sind. Laut Fischereigesetz in Bayern gilt hier für offene Gewässer eine Sperrfrist von zwei Wochen und für Angelteiche von vier Wochen.



Das Fischen nach Besatzmaßnahmen ist in Bayern nicht verboten.
Die Sperre gilt nur für das Angeln auf die eingesetzte Fischart.



> § 14
> Fischen nach Besatzmaßnahme
> 
> 1. Innerhalb von zwei Wochen, in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 BayFiG innerhalb von vier Wochen nach einer Besatzmaßnahme mit Fischen, die das festgesetzte Schonmaß (§ 11) erreicht haben, *ist das Fischen auf die eingesetzte Fischart verboten*.
> 2. Satz 1 gilt nicht für die Fischzucht und Fischhaltung in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 BayFiG.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Na dem Satzkarpfen oder der Refo wird es egal sein, ob er nun gleich gefangen wird, oder erst ein paar Wochen später!
Ist ja jetzt nicht gerade so, als ob es um schützenswerte Arten geht.
Die Regelung ist wohl auch mehr eine ethische, man will dem Fisch halt eine gewisse Zeit geben sich an das Gewässer zu gewöhnen, sich ein zu leben.
Über diese Nichteinhaltung würde ich mich nun nicht aufregen, da gibt es sicher Wichtigeres womit man sich als GW seine Zeit vertreiben kann!

Jürgen


----------



## Flo5589 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, das wird allgemein sehr locker gesehen und wäre auch schwierig zu kontrollieren.
> Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt  .
> ...




ich denke nichts böses bei ich war nur erschrocken, das ist mal wieder ein parade Beispspiel von Theorie und Praxis. 

Gruß


----------



## Flo5589 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Fischen nach Besatzmaßnahmen ist in Bayern nicht verboten.
> Die Sperre gilt nur für das Angeln auf die eingesetzte Fischart.



Stimmt das hatte ich vergessen. Aber für die Praxis ist das ja auch egal den ich ein Gewässer nur für Karpfen zu sperren aber Schleiche usw.... dürfen beangelt werden das geht ja auch nicht.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

naja, sagen wir mal so:
Starnberg ist nicht gerade für Anglerfreundlichkeit bekannt. 

Gut, da zu zu hören im Kurs - und dann lernt man in Zigarettenpausen oft auch, wie die Vereine das alles umgehen könnten, wenn sie wollten (nneeeeein, macht nieeeee einer - Starnberg istfür bayerische Fischerei wie der Vatikan  für Katholen (meinen die in Starnberg jedenfalls...)).....

Mit der gelebten bayerischen Realtität hats aber wenig zu tun...


----------



## Flo5589 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na dem Satzkarpfen oder der Refo wird es egal sein, ob er nun gleich gefangen wird, oder erst ein paar Wochen später!
> Ist ja jetzt nicht gerade so, als ob es um schützenswerte Arten geht.
> Die Regelung ist wohl auch mehr eine ethische, man will dem Fisch halt eine gewisse Zeit geben sich an das Gewässer zu gewöhnen, sich ein zu leben.
> Über diese Nichteinhaltung würde ich mich nun nicht aufregen, da gibt es sicher Wichtigeres womit man sich als GW seine Zeit vertreiben kann!
> ...





Ich rege mich da drüber nicht auf, das habe ich dann falsch vermittelt. Ich war nur etwas erschrocken das es so locker gesehen wird und wollte mich nur etwas vergewissern ob das wirklich so ist.....

Gruß


----------



## Flo5589 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, sagen wir mal so:
> Starnberg ist nicht gerade für Anglerfreundlichkeit bekannt.
> 
> Gut, da zu zu hören im Kurs - und dann lernt man in Zigarettenpausen oft auch, wie die Vereine das alles umgehen könnten, wenn sie wollten (nneeeeein, macht nieeeee einer - Starnberg istfür bayerische Fischerei wie der Vatikan  für Katholen (meinen die in Starnberg jedenfalls...)).....
> ...




Du sagst es die gelebte bayerische Realität die hat mich jetzt interessiert. Ich will dafür auch nicht unnötig Zeit verschwenden weil das für mich nicht wirklich wichtig ist..... aber ich war mir unsicher da ich ja noch zu den "Neulingen" gehöre. 

Ich persönlich bin ein Feind von Aussagen wie "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht......deshalb passt das". Aber genau diese alten Hasen kennen auch die gewissen Kniffe mit denen man leichter durchs Leben kommt. Und das ist die Bayrische Realität wie du Sie so schön genannt hast.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Als GW solltest du vielleicht einfach deine Wähler fragen, ob die eine Gewässersperre wollen oder nicht.

Sind es neu anzusiedelnde Arten wie z.B. in dem Gewässer ausgestorbene Fische sollte die Intention eine andere sein, als beim Satzkarpfen oder Refo. Wobei für die letztgenannten Arten für alle dasselbe Recht gelten soll. 

Kann nicht sein, dass der Vorstand als informierter Zirkel am Tag nach dem Besatz die Taschen vollmacht, während der Rest erst zufällig davon erfährt.

Bei uns ist es so, dass vom 15.3 bis zum 1.4 das Gewässer gesperrt ist und anschließend schwimmen wunderbarerweise Refos in dem Tümpel. Jeder weiß es.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

@rheinfischer70

Ich wurde zu meiner aktiven Zeit mal heftigst von einem Angelkollegen dafür angegangen, dass die Forellen pünktlich zum Schonzeit-Ende bereits besetzt waren. (Schonzeit bis 15.04 - frei ab 16.04.)

Er hat sich daran gestört, dass am 16.04 morgens um 6 die halbe Welt am Wasser war und Forellen fangen wollte - weil natürlich alle Angler wussten dass Forellen besetzt sind. 

Als Vorschlag wie man es besser machen könnte meinte er - man solle die Forellen erst einige Wochen später geheim setzen damit nicht solche Anglermassen auf einmal auftauchen. 

Ich bin dann genau deiner Argumentation gefolgt: 


> Kann nicht sein, dass der Vorstand als informierter Zirkel am Tag nach dem Besatz die Taschen vollmacht, während der Rest erst zufällig davon erfährt.



und habe die Position vertreten, dass jeder den gleichen Beitrag bezahlt - und jeder auch die gleichen Chancen haben sollte. Wenn zum Schonzeit Ende bereits besetzt ist - hat jeder den gleichen Wissensstand. 

Das ist ein schönes Beispiel, dass man als Gewässerwart auf jeden Fall der Depp ist - egal wie man es macht


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Flo5589 schrieb:


> Laut Fischereigesetz in Bayern gilt hier für offene Gewässer eine Sperrfrist von zwei Wochen und für Angelteiche von vier Wochen.




Diese Aussage ist in ^2 Punkten falsch: 
1. Sperre des Gewässers ist nicht vorgeschrieben, sondern das Angeln auf die eingesetzte Fischart
2.  Gilt diese Aussage nur, wenn die Fische fangfähig sind 


Wo aber liegt der Hauptfehler?
Dass Vereine immer noch Geld ausgeben für diese unsinnigen und unnötigen Lehrgänge!

Beispiel: Aktuell wird gegen Waller gelehrt mit Fakten, die lange nicht mehr haltbar sind
oder bis vor kurzen war die Quappe Hauptfeind im Gewässer (naja, jetzt hat man ja den Waller), heute wird der Quappenbesatz subventioniert!

Auch die Rechtsauffassung zum geltenden BayFiG ist schon nahezu kriminell ...


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Flo5589 schrieb:


> Ich rege mich da drüber nicht auf, das habe ich dann falsch vermittelt. Ich war nur etwas erschrocken das es so locker gesehen wird und wollte mich nur etwas vergewissern ob das wirklich so ist.....
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,

es ist ja auch nicht ganz so einfach es in die Praxis umzusetzen.
Nehmen wir mal einen mittelgroßen Verein. Bei uns in der Gegend hat der so etwa 15 verschiedene Gewässer, vielleicht halbe/halbe Stillgewässer und Fließgewässer. Der Herbstbesatz mit Karpfen (z.B.) dauert so sechs bis acht Wochen, dies genau zu terminieren und dann noch zeitlich versetzt (wie der Besatz nunmal vorgenommen wird) die Mitglieder über die Fangbeschränkungen in den einzelnen Gewässern zu benachrichtigen, übersteigt die logistischen Möglichkeiten  eines Vereins.
Man kann es sich aber auch einfach machen; man sperrt den Karpfen in sämtlichen Gewässern vom 1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember - da machen aber die Miglieder kaum mit|rolleyes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Wir sind zwar nur ein Mini Verein mit Mini ex Baggersee aber bei Besatz 
wird der See eben für zwei Wochen gesperrt. 
Weißfisch z.b zieht erst nach und nach um den See und verteilt sich. 

Ob das Pflicht ist weiß ich nicht mehr, mein Lehrgang ist schon ewig her aber die Zeit sollte man den Tieren zum ein bzw umgewöhnen geben. 
Leider muss die Einhaltung kontrolliert werden, Geier gibt es überall.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @rheinfischer70
> 
> Ich wurde zu meiner aktiven Zeit mal heftigst von einem Angelkollegen dafür angegangen, dass die Forellen pünktlich zum Schonzeit-Ende bereits besetzt waren. (Schonzeit bis 15.04 - frei ab 16.04.)
> 
> ...



Warum der Stress als GW. Bei der nächsten Versammlung abstimmen lassen, ob der Besatz heimlich oder offen erfolgen soll. Der GW ist dann aus der Schusslinie.
Ebenfalls würde ich über Gewässersperren diskutieren und abstimmen lassen, nachdem vorher die Rechtslage erklärt wurde.


----------



## dreampike (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

"Theorie hui - Praxis pfui" - mal wieder eine gute Gelegenheit auf die Bayern zu schimpfen...

Ich erlebe es in der Praxis von immerhin 3 bayerischen Vereinen so, dass die Gewässer für den Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen für 2-4 Wochen entweder komplett gesperrt werden -  da ist dann gar keine Fischerei erlaubt. Oder aber es wird das Fischen auf die besetzte Fischart gesperrt: Bei Karpfenbesatz ist dann das Fischen auf Friedfische mit den entsprechenden Methoden generell gesperrt, bei Hecht- oder Zanderbesatz wird eben das Fischen auf Raubfische gesperrt. Da macht sich kein Vorstand die Taschen voll. Und besonders anglerfeindlich finde ich weder diese Regelung noch die Umsetzung. 

Ob es jetzt wirklich Sinn macht, ein Gewässer nach dem Besatz von fangfähigen Regenbogenforellen 2 Wochen zu sperren, das kann man diskutieren. Die gewöhnen sich zumindest in Stillgewässern nicht wirklich ein, hängen auch nach zwei Wochen noch pulkweise herum und werden in dieser Zeit leichte Beute der Kormorane.  


Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



> "Theorie hui - Praxis pfui"


ich sehs umgekehrt....

Gut, dass die nicht jeden Theoriedreck mitmachen ...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Warum der Stress als GW. Bei der nächsten Versammlung abstimmen lassen, ob der Besatz heimlich oder offen erfolgen soll. Der GW ist dann aus der Schusslinie.
> Ebenfalls würde ich über Gewässersperren diskutieren und abstimmen lassen, nachdem vorher die Rechtslage erklärt wurde.


Ja klar, wenn es ein großes Thema vereinsintern ist, wäre der demokratische Weg der schlauste. 

Man sollte sich als Gewässerwart aber auch nicht von Einzelnen zum Aktionismus verleiten lassen. Man darf da schon auch mal etwas Rückgrat zeigen. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flo5589 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Als GW solltest du vielleicht einfach deine Wähler fragen, ob die eine Gewässersperre wollen oder nicht.
> 
> Sind es neu anzusiedelnde Arten wie z.B. in dem Gewässer ausgestorbene Fische sollte die Intention eine andere sein, als beim Satzkarpfen oder Refo. Wobei für die letztgenannten Arten für alle dasselbe Recht gelten soll.
> 
> ...





ich selbst hab ja zum Glück da keine Probleme bei uns gibt es auch bei Besatz eine Gewässersperrung..... aber beim Gespräch mit benachbarten Vereinen hörte ich eben das es auch anders geht..... hier war ich mir jetzt unsicher ob ich irgendwas verpasst hab in dieser Schulung oder es einfach in der Praxis anders gelebt wird.....

Gruß


----------



## Flo5589 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @rheinfischer70
> 
> Ich wurde zu meiner aktiven Zeit mal heftigst von einem Angelkollegen dafür angegangen, dass die Forellen pünktlich zum Schonzeit-Ende bereits besetzt waren. (Schonzeit bis 15.04 - frei ab 16.04.)
> 
> ...





ich finde das auch eher kontraproduktiv geheim zu besetzten, es soll für alle gleiches Recht gelten deshalb würde auch ich immer den offiziellen Weg gehen....


----------



## Flo5589 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



dreampike schrieb:


> "Theorie hui - Praxis pfui"




so generell kann ich das so nicht stehen lassen. Wie bitte soll man das bei einem Verein mit mehreren Gewässern logistisch umsetzen?

Lajos hat es obenstehend ja schon angesprochen. Wenn man mehrere Fließ- und Stillgewässer hat wie soll das bitte gehen.... bei einem Besatz von 6-8 Wochen dann alle Gewässer Vorschriftsgemäß zu sperren stelle ich mir auch schwierig vor.......

Und den Besatz zeitlich zu konzentrieren geht auch nicht, den mit dem Besatz muss man sich auch immer nach den Fischlieferanten richten, den sagst du hier einmal Nein der Zeitpunkt passt nicht dann kauft die Fische halt ein anderer.....

Bei Größeren Vereinen kann ich die Problematik durchaus nachvollziehen das dies schwer bis gar nicht umsetzbar ist. Den sperrt man dann wirklich alls für eine gewisse Zeit gibt es wieder die entsprechende Rückmeldungen von den Mitgliedern.....

Grad ist mir noch ein gutes Beispspiel gekommen...... jetzt im Herbst werden ja viele Teiche, Weiher usw.... abgefischt. Hier in Bayern  weiß ich es selbst da ich auch Karpfenweiher habe ist es üblich das jeder zweite ein paar Raubfische nebenbei großzieht und an die Verreine dann verkauft...... je nachdem was für ein Weiher es ist handelt es sich natürlich um Hecht oder Zander..... und wenn diese Weiher abgefischt werden gibt es eben das Angebot "Raubfische" das gibt es nicht im Frühjahr sondern jetzt im Herbst...... 

Beispiel jetzt bekommt man im Oktober / November von 5 Lieferanten an 5 verschiedenen Terminen Satzfähige Raubfische egal welcher Art und will diese an 4 Fließgewässern besetzten. Gerade in der Zeit Oktober November soll man jetzt die 4 Fließgewässer des Vereins für das Raubfischangeln sperren weil besetzt wurde...... da werden die Spinnfischer im Verein aber kräftig dagegen halten......

Das funktioniert vielleicht in der ein oder anderen Ausnahme aber nicht in jedem Verein schon gleich gar nicht in großen Vereinen mit über 10 Gewässern oder mehr..... 

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jetzt mag zwar der ein oder andere sagen soviel Besatz ist eh falsch..... um die natürliche Reproduktion der Fische zu ermöglichen bzw. dies auch so zu fördern hat man schon gleich gar keine Möglichkeiten weil der Angeldruck an unseren Gewässern viel zu groß ist.....

so jetzt reicht es erstmal hierzu  

Gruß


----------



## Flo5589 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist in ^2 Punkten falsch:
> 1. Sperre des Gewässers ist nicht vorgeschrieben, sondern das Angeln auf die eingesetzte Fischart
> 2.  Gilt diese Aussage nur, wenn die Fische fangfähig sind
> 
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis da habe ich mich dann falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



dreampike schrieb:


> "Theorie hui - Praxis pfui" - mal wieder eine gute Gelegenheit auf die Bayern zu schimpfen...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich sehs umgekehrt....
> Gut, dass die nicht jeden Theoriedreck mitmachen ...



Servus Wolfgang,

ich sehe hier jetzt kein pauschalisiertes und automatisiertes Schimpfen auf Bayern.
Im Gegenteil, ich gebe @Thomas sogar Recht (manchmal, aber auch nur manchmal  ).
Hier zeigen Verein den bayerischen (allen bekannten) Weg: pragmatisch, selbstbewußt, für möglicht freies Angeln ...

Was in Starnberg vermittelt wird, überschreitet für mich die Grenze an unverantwortlicher Dogmatik.
Ich kann jedem Verein raten, Starnberg aussen vor zu lassen, es gibt keine Vorschrift, dass man dort Lehrgänge besuchen muss ... also:
Vereine spart euch das Geld und setzt dafür schöne Fische!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Stimmt Toni - da sind wir uns diesmal ABSOLUT einig in dem Punkt:
Vergiss Starnberg!

das andere, mit für möglichst freies Angeln, nuja.... ;-)))


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



> Beispiel jetzt bekommt man im Oktober / November von 5 Lieferanten an 5 verschiedenen Terminen Satzfähige Raubfische egal welcher Art und will diese an 4 Fließgewässern besetzten. Gerade in der Zeit Oktober November soll man jetzt die 4 Fließgewässer des Vereins für das Raubfischangeln sperren weil besetzt wurde...... da werden die Spinnfischer im Verein aber kräftig dagegen halten......



Willkommen in der Realität  

In der Theorie ist Fischbesatz so wie zum Bäcker gehen und Semmeln kaufen. Man sagt was man will und kriegt es sofort in beliebiger Menge, Größe usw. 

Wenn man im April schon weiß, dass man am 17. Oktober die 23 bestellten Hechte zwischen 31cm und 33cm geliefert bekommt dann kann man auch eine strategische "Sperrplanung" machen. 

In der Praxis ist Fischbesatz aber ungefähr so wie angeln oder Pilze suchen - man weiß nie was man bekommt. Das liegt u.a. daran, dass der Züchter auch erst im Detail weiß was Sache ist, wenn der Teich leer ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Flo5589 schrieb:


> Beispiel jetzt bekommt man im Oktober / November von 5 Lieferanten an 5 verschiedenen Terminen Satzfähige Raubfische egal welcher Art und will diese an 4 Fließgewässern besetzten.



So etwas wäre einer der grandiosesten Fehler überhaupt beim Besatz. Logistisch schon schwierig, und 5 versch. Lieferanten garantieren schon fast das Einschleppen von Krankheiten, Parasiten und einen schönen Genmischmasch. Aber das nur am Rande |rolleyes.

Ihr diskutiert hier Pro und Contra von Sperrzeiten und vergesst dabei völlig warum es so etwas überhaupt gibt.
Im Fischereigesetz gibt es den Begriff Hegeziel, und da geht es immer eine einzige Sache:
jede Art von Besatz, soll dahingehend ausgerichtet sein, daß sich die entsprechende Art irgendwann *ohne* weitere Hilfe im Gewässer halten kann.
Deshalb sind die Sperrzeiten sind als Eingewöhnungszeit gedacht und nicht um irgendwen zu ärgern.
 Sinn oder Unsinn bei z.B. fangfähig eingesetzten Forellen, die nachweislich oft verhungern, will ich nicht bewerten.


----------



## Hezaru (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Wir besetzen die Fische immer einen Zentimeter unter dem Schonmass....
Oder wie Franz schon Schrieb:
Willkommen in der Realität


----------



## Flo5589 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus Wolfgang,
> 
> ich sehe hier jetzt kein pauschalisiertes und automatisiertes Schimpfen auf Bayern.
> Im Gegenteil, ich gebe @Thomas sogar Recht (manchmal, aber auch nur manchmal  ).
> ...



Hierzu würde ich gerne noch was sagen, Starnberg hat sicherlich seine Vor- und Nachteile aber auch wenn ich zugeben muss das diese Woche Urlaub die ich für diesen Theorie Unterricht genommen habe vielleicht anders sinnvoller genutzt wäre. War es trotzdem eine sehr lehrreiche Woche..... es gibt Lehrkräfte die rein aus der Theorie kommen und es gibt einfach Praktiker die selbst schon geangelt haben oder wie die Fischwirtschaftsmeister da drunten die einfach aus der Praxis kommen. 

Ich möchte hier jetzt keinen Namen gut oder schlecht reden den die haben sicherlich einfach alle nur ihr Programm durchgezogen aber der Fischwirtschaftsmeister der die Zuchtanlage in Starnberg betreut ist einfach ein einmaliges Exemplar. Der hat die Theorie so gut in praktische Arbeit verpackt und wusste zu allem und jedem was, der Unterricht bei ihm sowie auch die Führung durch die Zuchtanlage mit seinen Tipps und Tricks das war schon was einmaliges (für jemanden der so etwas noch nie gesehen hatte) 

Was ich sagen will, ganz umsonst ist es nicht wenn man hinfährt mann nimmt immer etwas mit und wenn es nur der Austausch mit anderen Vereinen ist. 

Noch dazu kann man sich diese Lehrgänge fördern lassen..... etz fragt mich ned genau wo das beantragt wird (das macht jemand anderes bei uns im Verein) aber ein Teil der Fischereiabgabe steht für solche Lehrgänge als Fördermittel bereit..... ich glaub 80% der Lehrgangskosten werden bezuschust somit hat man eigentlich nur die Reisekosten bzw. Hotelkosten zu tragen. 

Gruß


----------



## Flo5589 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> So etwas wäre einer der grandiosesten Fehler überhaupt beim Besatz. Logistisch schon schwierig, und 5 versch. Lieferanten garantieren schon fast das Einschleppen von Krankheiten, Parasiten und einen schönen Genmischmasch. Aber das nur am Rande |rolleyes.
> 
> Ihr diskutiert hier Pro und Contra von Sperrzeiten und vergesst dabei völlig warum es so etwas überhaupt gibt.
> Im Fischereigesetz gibt es den Begriff Hegeziel, und da geht es immer eine einzige Sache:
> ...




In deinen Augen mag es ein Fehler sein aber was machen bitte Vereine mit 10 oder mehr Gewässern, glaubst du ernsthaft die bekommen für all Ihre 10 oder mehr Gewässer die Fische von einem Händler? Das bezweifle ich....

Weshalb es die Sperrzeiten gibt bzw. über Sinn und Unsinn denke ich brauchen wir nicht reden.... den das ist wirklich mal wieder ein schönes Beispiel für Deutschland mit "Theorie und Praxis"

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Flo5589 schrieb:


> den das ist wirklich mal wieder ein schönes Beispiel für Deutschland mit "Theorie und Praxis"
> 
> Gruß


so isses........


----------



## fishhawk (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



> Fischen nach Besatzmaßnahme
> Innerhalb von zwei Wochen, in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Abs. 1 Nrn. 1und 2 des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern innerhalb von vier Wochen nach einer Besatzmaßnahme mit Fischen, die das festgesetzte Schonmaß (§ 9) erreicht haben, ist das* Fischen auf die eingesetzte Fischart verboten*. 2 Satz 1 gilt nicht für die Fischzucht und
> Fischhaltung in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Abs. 1 Nrn. 1 und 2 des Fischereigesetzes in Bayern .



Wird in unserer Gegend unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Manche Gewässer haben ne komplette Besatzsperre, andere nur für bestimmte Fischarten, anderswo stehen die ersten Angler schon hinterm Besatzfahrzeug an.

Wundert mich , dass bei letzteren überhaupt noch besetzt wird. Könnte man die Fische doch eigentlich gleich an die Wartenden verteilen  .


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

macht ja kein Spaß - bisschen angeln muss schon sein ;-)))


----------



## jranseier (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wundert mich , dass bei letzteren überhaupt noch besetzt wird. Könnte man die Fische doch eigentlich gleich an die Wartenden verteilen  .



Genau das ist eigentlich der Grund, warum es Besatzsperren gibt. Es existiert dann eigentlich kein "vernünftiger Grund" mehr zu angeln. Wenn das "Schützer" sehen, wird der Verein Probleme bekommen.

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

man braucht keinen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln - nur zum Fische töten.
Angeln ist bereits auch TSG-gemäß durch Fischereigesetze legitimiert.

Daher keinerlei Grund für Sperren


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> man braucht keinen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln - nur zum Fische töten.
> Angeln ist bereits auch TSG-gemäß durch Fischereigesetze legitimiert.
> 
> Daher keinerlei Grund für Sperren




Schon wieder muss ich dir Recht geben ... naja manchmal, aber nur manchmal ...
vll. liegst ja an deinem Geburtstag, sehe das somit als Gratulationsposting


----------



## jranseier (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher keinerlei Grund für Sperren



Dann wünsche ich Dir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag und viel Spaß bei der Durchführung einer Klage gegen die deiner Meinung nach nicht vorhandene Widerspruchsfreiheit des AVBayFiG §14 "Fischen nach Besatzmaßnahme".

ranseier


----------



## Danielsu83 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Hallo,

Ich kann zwar nicht für Bayern sprechen aber erklären wie wir das in NRW an unseren Seen machen. 

An unserem neusten See haben wir bisher nicht besetzt ( haben wir dieses Jahr gekauft wird erst ab 2018 beangelt) , da wir hier noch keinen Überblick über den Bestand haben. 

An unseren beiden anderen Seen handhaben wir das unterschiedlich. 

Den einen See sperren wir regelmäßig da Fangfähige Fische besetzt werden. An dem anderen Gewässer setzen wir die Fische halt eine Nummer kleiner und lassen ihn ganzjährig offen. So haben unsere Mitglieder immer die Möglichkeit auszuweichen. 

Ansonsten kann ich diese Kämpfe die einige Gewässerwarte scheinbar permanent austragen nicht nachvollziehen. In keinem mir bekanntem Verein  gibt es diese "Besatzkriege " .Wenn bei uns im Verein von Mitgliedern Fragen zum Besatz aufkommen konnte man die immer auf der Sachebene klären. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## LAC (26. November 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Wie die Vereine in Bayern das mit dem Fischbesatz machen - dazu kann ich nichts sagen. 
Ein Gewässerwart, der von den Mitgliedern gewählt worden ist und eine Ausbildung als Gewässerwart hat - sollte schon soviel Erfahrung haben, das gesunde und die richtigen Fischarten gekauft werden und alles richtig läuft vom Einkauf bis zum Besatz und wenn er eine Sperrung bzw. Schonfrist  ansetzt, dann müssen dieses die Mitglieder akzeptieren. 
Das die Tätigkeit vom Gewässerwart einigen Vereinsmitgliedern nicht gefällt, da sie andere Gedanken haben, ist ganz normal und wenn er kein Durchsetzungsvermögen besitzt, dann wird er der Hampelmann von einigen Mitgliedern die sich im Verein breit machen. 
So kenne ich es aus NRW, denn da habe ich mal etwas mitgemischt,  da ich mal zuständig für den Besatz eines Fließgewässersystem war, wo mehrere Vereine das Gewässer gepachtet hatten über  eine Interessengemeinschaft die sie gegründet hatten, die nur aus einem Vorstand bestand und für den Besatz zuständig war, d.h. ich wurde von allen Vereinen als Gewässerwart 
der Interessengemeinschaft  gewählt und war dadurch Obmann aller Gewässerwarte aus den Vereinen.  Wenn ich einen Besatzplan den zuständigen Vereinen vorlegte - dann konnten die Angler über ihre Gewässerwarte dazu etwas sagen - mehr aber nicht. Da kam natürlich viel Müll bei raus aber einige hatten auch gute Ideen, die aufgegriffen wurden.

Die Vereinsmitglieder sehen nur die angelbaren Fische - die wollen für ihr Geld was haben - wen´s aber um einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand geht, wo auch die nicht angelbaren z.b bedrohten Fische besetzt werden sollen - dann muss der Gewässerwart gut reden können, damit er nicht beschossen wird, da jeder Fisch Geld kostet was die Angler bezahlen.  Oft musste ich mir anhören, der soll erst mal dicke Fische fangen, bevor er uns was über bedrohte Fische erzählt - denn die standen bei mir auch im Besatzplan. So kämpft jeder Gewässerwart und oft ist es so, dass er das macht, was der Vorstand sagt, bzw. die sich durchsetzen im Verein - sie haben nur einen dummen gefunden, der die Arbeit macht, damit sie ihre dicken Fische fangen können. 
Nun darf man nicht denken, dass ein Angler, der Mitglied im Angelverein ist, Ahnung von Fische und Besatz hat - die meisten wollen nur dicke Fische fangen, da soll der Gewässerwart für sorgen, denn sie bezahlen ja für den Fisch.
All das liegt natürlich reichlich Jahre zurück und es kann sein, das in der heutigen Zeit inzwischen die Frau vom Angler die  Fischart bestimmt, den er fangen soll, dann macht er sich dafür stark, damit Frauchen zufrieden ist.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Ich frage mich, ob im Winter eine Gewässersperre sinnvoll ist, da die Kormorane sich darüber freuen.
Natürlich hängt das von der Fischart ab. Aber die üblichen Weißfische, Karpfen und Schleien beißen bei diesen Temperaturen eh nur schlecht, aber durch das Fernbleiben der Angler haben Kormorane ein leichtes Spiel.

@LAC
Dein Posting hat einen ziemlich arroganten Touch, nach dem Prinzip: Wir "ausgebildete" Gewässerwarte arbeiten für den Verein, haben Ahnung vom Fisch - die Angler sind überwiegend doof und sollen ihre Klappe halten.
Dabei sind die Gewässerwarte die Vertreter der Angler für die Gewässer der Angler.
Ich erlebe oft Gewässerwarte, die Gutsherrenartig entscheiden, was gut ist. Auf der Versammlung wird nur runtergenuschelt, was besetzt wurde. Fragen unerwünscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Gibt ja immer solche und solche - nicht mal ich würde grundsätzlich ehrenamtliche Gewässerwarte verteufeln, selbst wenn ich aus angelpolitischen Gründen Profis für zielführender halten würde.

Ist ja aber hier NICHT das Thema - die Frage war nach Bayern, wie es sich da rechtlich verhält mit Angel-Sperren nach Besatz


----------



## LAC (26. November 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> @LAC
> Dein Posting hat einen ziemlich arroganten Touch, nach dem Prinzip: Wir "ausgebildete" Gewässerwarte arbeiten für den Verein, haben Ahnung vom Fisch - die Angler sind überwiegend doof und sollen ihre Klappe halten.
> Dabei sind die Gewässerwarte die Vertreter der Angler für die Gewässer der Angler.
> Ich erlebe oft Gewässerwarte, die Gutsherrenartig entscheiden, was gut ist. Auf der Versammlung wird nur runtergenuschelt, was besetzt wurde. Fragen unerwünscht.



@ rheinfischer,
Das siehst du mit falschen Augen, denn ich bin der letzte, der auf Anregungen von Mitgliedern der Vereine nicht reagiert hat, ich habe mich schon für die Gewässer und Angler u.a. einen ausgewogenen Besatz eingesetzt. Nun gibt es unterschiedliche Gewässerwarte der eine kennt sich aus, der andere ist noch in der Lernphase und einige verzweifeln und schmeißen das Handtuch, da sie förmlich das machen was die Mitglieder gene haben möchten. 
Ich kenne reichlich Angler die Ahnung vom Angeln und von den Fischarten haben, die anderen will ich gar nicht zählen, die sollen aber ihre Wünsche im Verein immer vortragen und nicht die Klappe halten, denn aus diesen Gesprächen kann man nur lernen. 
Ich gebe dir recht, ein Gewässerwart mit Schein, sagt nicht aus, dass er die große Ahnung hat - jedenfalls ist es der erste Schritt,  sich etwas intensiver mit dem Gewässer und den Fischen bzw. Besatz zu beschäftigen. 
Der eine versucht alles gut zu machen und der andere ist inzwischen Handlanger von einigen Vereinsmitglieder geworden - die halt das Wort haben - so habe ich es oft erlebt.
Nun wollen wir uns nicht über die Fähigkeiten der Gewässerwarte unterhalten - die Unterschiede sind zu groß, dieses kann ich beurteilen, klingt überheblich, aber ich bin - da ich die Fische liebe - im Besitz einiger Scheine, Urkunden und Auszeichnungen   z.B. bin ich im Besitz des Fischereiberater Scheines und war im Landschaftbeirat wo ich die Angler vertreten habe. Bald hätte ich es vergessen ich war auch mal ein alter Kämpfer und im Präsidium eines großen Gewässerschutzverbandes d.h. im wissenschaftlichen Beirat und meine Arbeiten an den Gewässern wurden mehrfach ausgezeichnet. 
Ist keine Bewerbung, nur eine Antwort damit Du nicht glaubst das ich ein Gewässerwart bin bzw. war, wie du sie kennst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Und damit wieder zurück zum Thema, wie das in Bayern rechtlich aussieht mit Gewässersperrung nach Besatz..


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

Hallo,

wenn meine Informationen stimmen, hat ein hiesiger Verein momentan genau wegen einer solchen Sache Ärger gekriegt.

Mal sehen was dran ist und was rauskommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*

halt uns aufm Laufenden (wenns um Bayern geht, sonst bitte anderen Thread dazu aufhmachen)


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (2. Oktober 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> *AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Ich als Gewässerwart würde mir vom Verein nicht diktieren lassen wann und ob Geheim oder nicht, gesetzt wird. Da sind außerdem noch weitere Faktoren zu beachten wie z.b. Wasserqualität, Temperatur, Sauerstoffgehalt etc.

Wenn ich Fische setze, erfahren das nur meine Besatzhelfer kurz vorher. Es kann nämlich sein, das aufgrund nicht passender oben genannter Parameter ein Besatz verschoben werden muss und dann wird man gleich von den Mitgliedern darauf angesprochen: Du hast doch gesagt, dass du dann und dort Fische setzt. Jetzt bin ich umsonst ans Wasser gefahren weil nichts gesetzt wurde. Alles schon bei mir passiert. Mein Besatzteam weiß darüber Bescheid und spricht erst dann über den Besatz, wenn die Fische im Wasser sind und das Gewässer nicht mehr gesperrt ist.

Da sollte man sich als Gewässerwart schon durchsetzen können. Solche Entscheidungen (wann und was wann gesetzt wird) Obliegt dem Gewässerwart und sonst keinem. Der Besatzplan wird bei der Jahreshauptversammlung besprochen und darüber abgestimmt und alles andere entscheidet der Gewässerwart.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Oktober 2022)

Ziemliche arrogante Einstellung. Letztendlich ist der Gewässerwart genauso Mitglied, wie jeder andere im Verein und sollte transparent sein.
Heute gibt es WhatsApp Gruppen, Homepages usw. um die Mitglieder bei kurzfristigen Änderungen zu informieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2022)

Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich als Gewässerwart schon durchsetzen können. Solche Entscheidungen (wann und was wann gesetzt wird) Obliegt dem Gewässerwart und sonst keinem. Der Besatzplan wird bei der Jahreshauptversammlung besprochen und darüber abgestimmt und alles andere entscheidet der Gewässerwart.



Ich denke, der Gewässerwart sollte sich da schon mit dem Vorstand abstimmen und Entscheidungen gemeinsam treffen. Das muss aber jeder Vorstand selbst entscheiden. Bei mir läuft das jedenfalls anders, weshalb der Haupt-Gewässerwart ab kommendem Jahr auf meine Anregung hin auch Vorstandsmitglied werden soll. Wir beraten gemeinsam und der Gewässerwart entscheidet, der Gewässerwart agiert aber nicht frei fliegend im Raum.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (7. Oktober 2022)

Das ist bei uns im Verein auch immer so ein Thema. Einerseits heißt es, das Gewässer ist nach dem Besatz gesperrt. Andererseits geben die Gewässerwarte nie bekannt, wann und wo besetzt wurde. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass einige Mitglieder bewusst in dem frisch besetzten Bereich fischen würden, wenn sie davon wüssten. Ziemlich verzwickt diese Situation.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> . Andererseits geben die Gewässerwarte nie bekannt, wann und wo besetzt wurde. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass einige Mitglieder bewusst in dem frisch besetzten Bereich fischen würden,


Muss nicht nur Mitglieder betreffen.

Ein hiesiger Verein hat schon über Netze/Reusen berichtet, die kurz nach dem Besatz gefunden wurden.

Macht schon auch Sinn, wenn solche Meldungen nicht allzu weite Kreise zieht oder sich im I-Net verbreiten..


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke, WAS besetzt wird, ist mitentscheidend.

Ein "artgerechter" Besatz von bspw. Rotaugen ist m. M. nach was anderes, als wenn fangfähige Regenbogenforellen zum 
zeitnahen Herausfangen besetzt werden. 

Im Falle der Forellen ist eine Heimlichtuerei im engeren Mitwisser Zirkel für mich schon sowas wie "Mini Korruption". 
Da gehören alle Mitglieder informiert um zeitnah nach Besatz Angeln zu gehen, das verringert den Schaden durch Forellen Fresser wie den Cormoran und Alle haben gleiche Chancen... 

R. S.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> als wenn fangfähige Regenbogenforellen zum zeitnahen Herausfangen besetzt werden.


Genau in diesen Fällen muss das Angeln auf diese Fische laut Verordnung ja für 2 oder 4 Wochen untersagt werden. 

Manche Vereine hier in der Gegend verbieten  in Zeiten des Herbstbesatzes in  Oktober/November z.B. pauschal das Angeln auf Friedfische.   Fangfähige Raubfische werden i.d.R. ja nicht besetzt.

Ich denke es müsste eigentlich reichen, wenn die Mitglieder informiert werden ab wann das Angeln auf diese Fische verboten und wieder erlaubt ist.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich finde das immer sehr schön was immer so als Allgemeingültig dargestellt wird. Z.B. die verpflichtende Gewässersperre nach dem Besatz, in jedem Landesfischereirecht etwas anders geregelt und jede Untere Fischereibehörde liest das Gesetz anders und bewertet anders was z.b. Fangfähig bedeutet. 

Wir haben es mit verschiedenen Behörden zutun, der eine ist es völlig gleich, die andere möchte umbedingt k2 und auf gar keinen Fall K3 , K2V die genauso groß sind wie die K3 sind aber auch in Ordnung und die eine möchte nur Schuppis, die nächste Spiegler und die dritte Karpfen in der Wildform und ich weiß von anderen Vereinen in der Region das deren Behörden nochmal ganz andere Ideen haben. Manchmal bekommt die Behörde auch in einem Jahr Aussetzer wenn man Spiegler setzten und im nächsten Jahr wenn man keine Setzen möchte... 

Geht weiter mit der Anzahl der Scheine die ausgeben werden dürfen, der einen ist es gleich, die nächste schaut was man insgesamt an Gewässern hat, ne andere sagt uns interessiert nur was ihr an Gewässern bei uns habt und die vierte sagt wir gehen mal davon aus das ihr Summe X in € mit der Fläche erzielt dürfte Y€ pro Schein nehmen bedeutet ihr dürft Z Scheine ausgeben. 

Beim Besatz entscheidet bei uns übrigens der gesamte Geschäftsführende Vorstand weil da jeder einen ganz eigenen Blick drauf hat, der Kassierer hat eine sehr konkrete Vorstellung davon was er ausgeben möchte, der Gewässerwart von dem was er für sinnvoll erachtet und der Geschäftsführer (Ich) macht sowieso die Auswertung der Fangbücher weil er am fittesten mit Excel ist und die Scheine sowieso bei mir auflaufen. Und da ich die Auswertung habe, plane ich dann in Rücksprache mit den Gewässerwarten den Besatz und mische da so ein bissel was die Mitglieder wünschen, was die Fangbücher hergeben, womit wir bei den Behörden durchkommen und was die Gewässerwarte sich wünschen. Anschließend diskutieren wir das , ändern hier und da was und klären das mit den Behörden und bestellen und die Mitglieder werden natürlich darüber informiert was, und wann besetzt wird. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Fangfähige Raubfische werden i.d.R. ja nicht besetzt.



Kann man so absolut nicht sagen. Zander besetzen wir z.B. nur noch fangfähig, weil die untermassigen zu 80% nach Fang kaputtgegen. Untermassige Zander im Weiher besetzen ist reine Geldverbrennung.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kann man so absolut nicht sagen


Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme.

Wenn die Bedingungen bei euch so sind, dann ist das so.


----------



## bobbl (9. Oktober 2022)

In meinem Verein werden aus Besatzgründen die Stillgewässer jedes Jahr von November bis zum ersten März gesperrt. Das sind schon immer traurige 4 Monate.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (10. Oktober 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Beim Besatz entscheidet bei uns übrigens der gesamte Geschäftsführende Vorstand weil da jeder einen ganz eigenen Blick drauf hat, der Kassierer hat eine sehr konkrete Vorstellung davon was er ausgeben möchte, der Gewässerwart von dem was er für sinnvoll erachtet und der Geschäftsführer (Ich) macht sowieso die Auswertung der Fangbücher weil er am fittesten mit Excel ist und die Scheine sowieso bei mir auflaufen. Und da ich die Auswertung habe, plane ich dann in Rücksprache mit den Gewässerwarten den Besatz und mische da so ein bissel was die Mitglieder wünschen, was die Fangbücher hergeben, womit wir bei den Behörden durchkommen und was die Gewässerwarte sich wünschen. Anschließend diskutieren wir das , ändern hier und da was und klären das mit den Behörden und bestellen und die Mitglieder werden natürlich darüber informiert was, und wann besetzt wird.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Daniel



Das ist doch eine sehr gute Entscheidung, wobei ich mich frage, warum nicht der gesamte Vorstand entscheidet? Zwar haftet der Vorstand dafür, aber die anderen Vorstandsmitglieder machen genauso gut ihre Arbeiten und opfern eine Menge Zeit. 
Wenn es dann einen Vorstand innerhalb des Vorstands gibt und nur ihre Arbeit machen dürfen und ansonsten die Klappe zu halten haben, wäre ich nicht damit einverstanden.
Extrem finde ich, wenn der GW alleine oder nur nach Absprache mit dem Chef bestimmt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Oktober 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine sehr gute Entscheidung, wobei ich mich frage, warum nicht der gesamte Vorstand entscheidet? Zwar haftet der Vorstand dafür, aber die anderen Vorstandsmitglieder machen genauso gut ihre Arbeiten und opfern eine Menge Zeit.
> Wenn es dann einen Vorstand innerhalb des Vorstands gibt und nur ihre Arbeit machen dürfen und ansonsten die Klappe zu halten haben, wäre ich nicht damit einverstanden.
> Extrem finde ich, wenn der GW alleine oder nur nach Absprache mit dem Chef bestimmt.



Hallo,

da habe ich mich wohl etwas unpräzise ausgedrückt. Mit dann diskutieren wir das, meinte ich schon dann diskutieren wir als Vorstand das in einer regulären Sitzung anhand des von mir vorbereiten Vorschlages. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (14. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> dann diskutieren wir als Vorstand das in einer regulären Sitzung anhand des von mir vorbereiten Vorschlages.


 
Aber vermutlich nicht, ob die Mitglieder dann zeitnah über Messengerdienste o.ä.  informiert werden, an welchen Stellen, welche Fischarten in welchen Mengen und Größen gerade besetzt wurden.

Das war doch eigentlich der Punkt  oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Aber vermutlich nicht, ob die Mitglieder dann zeitnah über Messengerdienste o.ä.  informiert werden, an welchen Stellen, welche Fischarten in welchen Mengen und Größen gerade besetzt wurden.
> ...



Naja, wenn die clever sind kommen die schauen drauf. Wir setzen nur noch im Herbst, stellen den Besatzplan für das laufende Jahr auf der Mitgliederversammlung im März vor und teilen in der Vereinsapp mit wann wir wo besetzen und uns über Hilfe beim schleppen helfen. Und haben dadurch immer ein paar fleißige Helfer. 

Wer also auf der Versammlung war und mal in die App schaut weiß, was wir wann und wo besetzen. Ausnahme sind Aale die holen wir im Mai beim Züchter selbst ab und packen die eben mit 2 Mann in den See. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (15. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Und haben dadurch immer ein paar fleißige Helfer.


Wenn eure Mitglieder lieber die Wannen schleppen als mit scharfer Angel am Ufer zu warten, habt ihr einiges richtig gemacht.

Wenn ich Deine Beiträge so lese, wäre euer Verein so richtig attraktiv für mich.

Leider ein paar 100km zu weit entfernt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. Oktober 2022)

Hängt wahrscheinlich eher vom Besatz ab. Wenn der 30 ha See im Januar mit Rotaugen besetzt ist das sicher eine andere Hausnummer, als untermaßige Satzforellen im kleinen Fluss. Beim letzten Fall würde ich den Abschnitt immer zur gleichen Zeit besetzen und sperren. Das kann ja im Erlaubnisschein aufgenommen werden.

Grundsätzlich erschließt mir nicht, warum die Mitglieder nicht über Termine informiert werden sollen, da es immer einige Beobachter gibt, die dann alleine abräumen. 
Wir hatten den Fall, dass nach Forellenbesatz erstmal die informierten Vorstandsmitglieder gefischt haben, bis so nach und nach immer mehr normale Mitglieder Bescheid wussten.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich erschließt mir nicht, warum die Mitglieder nicht über Termine informiert werden sollen,


Wenn eine Angelsperre wegen Besatz fällig wird, müssen die Mitglieder  natürlich informiert werden.

Wenn die fällige Sperre unterbliebe, ginge die Verwaltung mit so einer Information aber schon ziemliche Risiken ein.


----------



## Danielsu83 (15. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn eure Mitglieder lieber die Wannen schleppen als mit scharfer Angel am Ufer zu warten, habt ihr einiges richtig gemacht.
> 
> ...




Du kannst ja umziehen  

Wir hatten früher immer ein paar Leute die nach der Sperre fürs Forellenangeln/ Besatz immer oben am Tor standen und am Zaun gekratzt haben um pünktlich zum Ende der Sperre zu angeln, aber nie zum Forellenangeln selbst gekommen sind da es extra gekostet hat. Hat sich irgendwie tot gelaufen. 

Nach dem Ende der Sperre ist da jetzt auch nicht mehr anders Betrieb als regulär.


----------



## Danielsu83 (15. Oktober 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hängt wahrscheinlich eher vom Besatz ab. Wenn der 30 ha See im Januar mit Rotaugen besetzt ist das sicher eine andere Hausnummer, als untermaßige Satzforellen im kleinen Fluss. Beim letzten Fall würde ich den Abschnitt immer zur gleichen Zeit besetzen und sperren. Das kann ja im Erlaubnisschein aufgenommen werden.
> 
> Grundsätzlich erschließt mir nicht, warum die Mitglieder nicht über Termine informiert werden sollen, da es immer einige Beobachter gibt, die dann alleine abräumen.
> Wir hatten den Fall, dass nach Forellenbesatz erstmal die informierten Vorstandsmitglieder gefischt haben, bis so nach und nach immer mehr normale Mitglieder Bescheid wussten.




Wir haben zwar mittlerweile auch einen kleinen Fluss mit Forellen, setzen da aber nicht selbst. Fischbesatz erfolgt über die Fischereigenossenschaft bzw. den Wasserverband wie auch die restliche Gewässerpflege und steckt Kostenmässig in der überschaubaren Pacht. Da weiß dann nichtmal der Vorstand was da wann besetzt wird. 

Ich glaube auch nicht das wir dafür genügend Idioten im Verein haben die sowas machen. Ich meine im besten Fall fängst du eine Forelle im Rotaugenformat, wo das Ausnehmen kaum lohnt. Dafür riskiert doch keiner der über ausreichend Hirn verfügt um selbständig zu Atmen eine Angelsperre oder einen Vereinsausschluss. 

Und wenn jemand am Baggersee wirklich einen gerade massigen Satzkarpfen fangen sollte weil er mit der Rute in der Besatzwanne angeln möchte ist das halt so. 

Schaden für den verein ca. 3€ die er bezahlt hat und danach weiß jeder das er ein Idiot ist und behandelt ihn entsprechend. Auch da gehen Gewinn und Kosten nnicht zusammen.


----------



## Frankenstone (18. Oktober 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> *AW: Gewässersperrung bei Fischbesatz pflicht?*
> 
> 
> Kann nicht sein, dass der Vorstand als informierter Zirkel am Tag nach dem Besatz die Taschen vollmacht, während der Rest erst zufällig davon erfährt.


Oft ist das halt die bittere Realität. oft genug erlebt mit den fragwürdigsten Argumenten.
Für Vorstände gelten mitunter eigene Regeln, nämlich so gut wie keine.Bei der Hauptversammlung haben dann nur ca. 10 - 15 % der Mitglieder Platz und die Beere ist geschält.


----------



## Floma (18. Oktober 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Oft ist das halt die bittere Realität. oft genug erlebt mit den fragwürdigsten Argumenten.
> Für Vorstände gelten mitunter eigene Regeln, nämlich so gut wie keine.Bei der Hauptversammlung haben dann nur ca. 10 - 15 % der Mitglieder Platz und die Beere ist geschält.


Ich würde mich freuen, mal eine JHV zu erleben, bei der es um die Beschlussfähigkeit nicht Spitz auf Knopf steht.

Das andere ist mitunter eine komplexe Situation. Oft genug kann man solche Dinge erfahren  Wer die Jours fixes besucht (Monatsversammlungen, o.ä.) oder sogar aktiv im Verein mitarbeitet, ist informiert. Möglicherweise passen die 10-15 % an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Danielsu83 (18. Oktober 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Oft ist das halt die bittere Realität. oft genug erlebt mit den fragwürdigsten Argumenten.
> Für Vorstände gelten mitunter eigene Regeln, nämlich so gut wie keine.Bei der Hauptversammlung haben dann nur ca. 10 - 15 % der Mitglieder Platz und die Beere ist geschält.



Ach, komm als ob deutlich mehr als die 10-15% Lust hätten zu kommen. Wir geben uns ja echt Mühe damit die Versammlung spannend zu gestalten. Eine recht professionelle Präsi, super transparent bei allen Zahlen, Daten, Fakten, meistens noch eine Mitgliederbefragung oder einen Workshop, coole Location in der man sowas professionell machen, ein schlichtes Catering und auch mal was zum Anstoßen wenn wir was zu feiern haben . Vor Corona kamen wir so auf 25-30% momentan freuen wir uns über eine Beteiligung die, die 20 % knackt. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

ist bei uns schon etwas anders. Bei der Jahreshauptversammlung kommt in etwa ein Drittel der Mitglieder, also so rund 250.
Bei Monatsversammlungen sind es auch so um 150. Hier allerdings stark schwankend (100 - 200).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> momentan freuen wir uns über eine Beteiligung die, die 20 % knackt.





Lajos1 schrieb:


> etwa ein Drittel der Mitgliede


Sind aber  meistens immer die gleichen Gesichter.

Auch bei den Arbeitsdiensten.  Manche sind sogar  immer dabei, auch wenn sie gar nicht dran wären.

Ich meide die Tage, wo fast jeder los rennt, weil Schonzeit/Besatzsperre vorbei ist.  Hab mir aber sagen lassen, dass man genau an solchen Terminen auf Leute trifft, die man auf Versammlungen/Arbeitsdiensten nie zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Oktober 2022)

Das typische Vereinsleben....nicht nur bei Fischereivereinen.

Muss Zeit oder Arbeitskraft investiert werden, haben die meisten etwas Wichtigeres zu tun oder sind unpässlich. Aber wehe es gibt etwas abzugreifen, dann stehen auch die auf der Matte, die man sonst nie sieht.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Sind aber  meistens immer die gleichen Gesichter.
> ...


Hallo,

da dürftest Du weitgehend recht haben  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Frankenstone (19. Oktober 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Das andere ist mitunter eine komplexe Situation. Oft genug kann man solche Dinge erfahren Wer die Jours fixes besucht (Monatsversammlungen, o.ä.) oder sogar aktiv im Verein mitarbeitet, ist informiert. Möglicherweise passen die 10-15 % an dieser Stelle.


Nee danke, ich war mal im Vorstand. Konnte eigentlich gar nix bewegen. Läuft eventuell auch bissl speziell in dem Verein.

Ich kenne auch das Gegenteil, wo die Halle dann gross genug für alle ist. Läuft dann auch ganz anders ab.
Dummerweise wollte mich da möglicherweise jemand heiraten und ging mir so auf den Pelz das dieser Verein für mich nie in Frage käme.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Oktober 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ziemliche arrogante Einstellung. Letztendlich ist der Gewässerwart genauso Mitglied, wie jeder andere im Verein und sollte transparent sein.
> Heute gibt es WhatsApp Gruppen, Homepages usw. um die Mitglieder bei kurzfristigen Änderungen zu informieren.


Das kannst Du sehen wie Du willst. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das es aus den oben genannten Gründen besser ist, die Mitglieder erst nach dem Besatz auf der HP zu informieren. Wir hatten schon den Fall, da haben einige ganz eifrige Mitglieder gerade nach einem Besatz mit schweren Lachsforellen, gleich nach dem Besatz versucht an der Besatzstelle zu angeln. Die Fische waren nicht mal 5 Min. im Wasser. Und aus diesen Gründen (und noch ein paar anderen) wird erst nach dem Besatz bekannt gegeben das besetzt wurde.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Oktober 2022)

Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du sehen wie Du willst. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das es aus den oben genannten Gründen besser ist, die Mitglieder erst nach dem Besatz auf der HP zu informieren. Wir hatten schon den Fall, da haben einige ganz eifrige Mitglieder gerade nach einem Besatz mit schweren Lachsforellen, gleich nach dem Besatz versucht an der Besatzstelle zu angeln. Die Fische waren nicht mal 5 Min. im Wasser. Und aus diesen Gründen (und noch ein paar anderen) wird erst nach dem Besatz bekannt gegeben das besetzt wurde.


Den Fischen kann es doch egal sein wann sie gefangen werden. 5 min, 5 Tage oder 5 Wochen nach dem Besatz. Also was soll`s ? Ist bei uns im Verein dasselbe, der Fischtransporter hat noch nicht die letzte Forelle abgeladen, da fliegen die ersten Spoons.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Oktober 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Gewässerwart sollte sich da schon mit dem Vorstand abstimmen und Entscheidungen gemeinsam treffen. Das muss aber jeder Vorstand selbst entscheiden. Bei mir läuft das jedenfalls anders, weshalb der Haupt-Gewässerwart ab kommendem Jahr auf meine Anregung hin auch Vorstandsmitglied werden soll. Wir beraten gemeinsam und der Gewässerwart entscheidet, der Gewässerwart agiert aber nicht frei fliegend im Raum.


Der 1. Gewässerwart (also ich) ist bei uns im Verein im Geschäftsführenden Vorstand. Ich stelle meinen Besatzplan für das kommende Jahr bei der JHV vor, stelle diesen Besatzplan und das Budget zur Diskussion und bestelle und setze dann die Fische. Da ist nichts mit Alleingang und Willkür. Aber ich als Gewässerwart bin von den Mitgliedern dafür gewählt Entscheidungen zu treffen und diese nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen umzusetzen. Und meine Vorstandsmitglieder stehen da zu 100% hinter mir. Es gibt beim Besatz viele Faktoren, die berücksichtigt werden müssen, da kann ich gar nicht auf jeden Wunsch eingehen. Wer das von mir verlangt, kann sich gerne als Gewässerwart aufstellen lassen. Aber spätestens dann werden die Stimmen auf wundersame Weise ganz ganz still.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Den Fischen kann es doch egal sein wann sie gefangen werden. 5 min, 5 Tage oder 5 Wochen nach dem Besatz. Also was soll`s ? Ist bei uns im Verein dasselbe, der Fischtransporter hat noch nicht die letzte Forelle abgeladen, da fliegen die ersten Spoons.


Ich habe aber keine Lust, das 15 Forellengeier hinter mir stehen beim Besatz, uns im Wege stehen und nur darauf warten das wir fertig werden.  Aus diesem Grund wird erst im Nachhinein bekannt gegeben wann besetzt wurde. Und die Besatzstellen werden im Umkreis von 50m gesperrt.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du sehen wie Du willst. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das es aus den oben genannten Gründen besser ist, die Mitglieder erst nach dem Besatz auf der HP zu informieren. Wir hatten schon den Fall, da haben einige ganz eifrige Mitglieder gerade nach einem Besatz mit schweren Lachsforellen, gleich nach dem Besatz versucht an der Besatzstelle zu angeln. Die Fische waren nicht mal 5 Min. im Wasser. Und aus diesen Gründen (und noch ein paar anderen) wird erst nach dem Besatz bekannt gegeben das besetzt wurde.


Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Bei uns wird schon immer erst im Nachhinein (etliche Wochen später) der durchgeführte Besatz in den Vereinsnachrichten bekanntgegeben. Ebenso dann noch mal in der Jahreshauptversammlung, dann zusammengefasst, der Frühjahrs- und der Herbstbesatz des vergangenen Jahres, sowie über den angedachten Frühjahresbesatz des neuen Jahres informiert (die JHV ist meist im Januar). Hängt auch damit zusammen, dass in Bayern nach einer Besatzmaßnahme das Fischen 2 bzw. 4 Wochen (je nach Gewässer) verboten ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Oktober 2022)

Sehe das so. Der Besatz ist dem Vorstand bekannt und einigen rein zufällig vorhandenen Anglern.
Der Vorstand oder die informierten Freunde des Vorstands hauen sich kurz nach dem Besatz die Taschen voll. OK, wenn die es nicht machen, sind immer noch die wenigen Zeugen da.
Dann spricht sich das immer weiter rum und wenn zwei Wochen später der letzte aktive Angler den Besatz mitbekommen hat, ist dieser schon gefangen oder verteilt.

Wenn es um reinen Entnahmebesatz geht, sollten alle informiert werden und gleichzeitig da angeln dürfen. Wenn es Besatz zur Bestandsauffüllung ist, findet dieser eben in der Schonzeit statt oder es werden untermaßige Fische besetzt oder das Gewässer wird gesperrt. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Oktober 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wenn es um reinen Entnahmebesatz geht, sollten alle informiert werden und gleichzeitig da angeln dürfen.


Müssen doch eh alle informiert werden, da dann das Angeln auf diese Fische laut AVFIG verboten ist.

Es reicht doch, wenn die Mitglieder wissen, wann die Besatzsperre vorbei ist.

Wozu müssen die wissen, wann genau besetzt wird?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht darum, weil die Mitglieder bezahlen?


MarkusZ schrieb:


> Müssen doch eh alle informiert werden, da dann das Angeln auf diese Fische laut AVFIG verboten ist.
> 
> Es reicht doch, wenn die Mitglieder wissen, wann die Besatzsperre vorbei ist.
> 
> Wozu müssen die wissen, wann genau besetzt wird


----------



## MarkusZ (26. Oktober 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Vielleicht darum, weil die Mitglieder bezahlen?



Ich sehe da trotzdem keinen Vorteil.

Bei uns werden  Mitglieder informiert , dass das z.B. Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleien wegen Besatz vom 1. Oktober bis 30. Nov verboten ist,.

Was sollen dann in diesem Zeitraum Meldungen wie:  Heute haben wir Teich A  besetzt, morgen kommt  Teich B dran?

Vor 1. Dez darf die Fische ja eh keiner rausfangen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (30. Oktober 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich sehe da trotzdem keinen Vorteil.
> 
> Bei uns werden  Mitglieder informiert , dass das z.B. Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleien wegen Besatz vom 1. Oktober bis 30. Nov verboten ist,.
> 
> ...



Welchen Vorteil siehst du darin die Mitglieder nicht Vernüftig zu informieren ?


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil siehst du darin die Mitglieder nicht Vernüftig zu informieren ?


Weniger Aufwand für die Verwaltung, da nicht laufend  solche Meldungen über verschiedene Kanäle verschickt werden müssen.

Und evtl. bringt man den einen oder anderen nicht zusätzlich in Versuchung.

Die Besatzpläne an sich sind bei uns  im Jahresbericht aufgelistet, den jedes Mitglied erhält.
Über die einzelnen Besatzzeitpunkte gehen keine gesonderte Infos raus.

Aber wie man das nun handhaben sollte,  kann man natürlich unterschiedlich beurteilen.

Das kann bei einem Verein mit 1000+ Mitgliedern und ein  bis zwei Dutzend Gewässerstrecken, Besatz mit  unterschiedlichen Fischarten von verschiedenen Züchtern zu unterschiedlichen Terminen natürlich anders sein,  als wenn man nur 50 Mitglieder und zwei Gewässer hat, die an einem Tag besetzt werden.

Kann man wie so oft beim Angeln schwer ne Pauschallösung finden.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weniger Aufwand für die Verwaltung, da nicht laufend  solche Meldungen über verschiedene Kanäle verschickt werden müssen.
> 
> Und evtl. bringt man den einen oder anderen nicht zusätzlich in Versuchung.


Das ist natürlich quatsch, da ein kurzer Eintrag z.B. auf die Homepage -ist in 2 Minuten gemacht- kein nennenswerter Aufwand bedeutet. Keiner muss viele Kanäle bedienen. 
Unser Verein verschickt Whatsapp Nachrichten. In diese Gruppe kann sich jedes Mitglied eintragen.

Auch die Versuchung ist nur vorgeschoben. Die Versuchung wird beim heimlichen Besatz eher bei den zufälligen Zeugen oder Eingeweihten bestehen. Wenn etwas alle wissen, ist der Besatz sogar besonders gut geschützt, wenn der Streckenabschnitt gesperrt ist.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2022)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich quatsch,


Ist Deine Meinung, aber die muss man nicht teilen.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> da ein kurzer Eintrag z.B. auf die Homepage





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Keiner muss viele Kanäle bedienen.





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Whatsapp Nachrichten


Also schonmal website und whatsapp, also zwei Kanäle und nur für die medienaffine Generation.  Die anderen kriegen dann eben nichts mit.
Kann man als gerecht einstufen, muss es aber nicht.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> heimlichen Besatz


Was soll das denn  sein?   Glaubst Du im Ernst unsere Fischzüchter kommen bei Nacht und Nebel angefahren und wir robben dann im Tarnanzug und geschwärzten Gesichtern mit den Wannen ans Wasser?



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wenn etwas alle wissen, ist der Besatz sogar besonders gut geschützt, wenn der Streckenabschnitt gesperrt ist.


Bei uns ist z.B.  von vornherein  klar, dass in bestimmten Gewässern zu bestimmten Zeiten wegen Besatzzeit nicht auf bestimmte Fischarten gefischt werden darf, und auch nicht z,B. mit  Friedfischködern geangelt werden darf. Die Salmonidengewässer sind wegen Schonzeit sogar komplett gesperrt.

Warum der Besatz dann besonders gut geschützt sein soll, wenn regelmäßig auch noch  die einzelnen Besatztage der Fischarten und Streckenabschnitte zeitnah an alle Mitglieder  mitgeteilt werden sollen, erschließt sich mir  nicht so ganz.  Und dann im Falle website  noch so, dass auch noch jeder fremde Dritte  mitlesen kann.

Bei einem Verein hier in der Gegend wurden kurz nach einem Besatztermin schon mal Reusen im Gewässer gefunden.   Ich glaube jetzt nicht, dass die von den Besatzhelfern stammten.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dich aber gerne hier so groß  und breit echauffieren wie Du möchtest.

Solange Verwaltung und  HV mit der bisherigen Vorgehensweise zufrieden sind, wird sich bei uns nichts ändern.

Wie das bei Euch läuft ist Eure Sache und Da werde ich Dir auch nicht reinreden.


----------

